# jacobin/indian fantail cross



## zyounas1 (Jun 3, 2011)

Hi everyone, i have got a jacobin and indian fantail pair, they have just layed. Does anyone know what the chicks would look like? Am soo excited. Please reply if you know anything about jacobin cross breeds. Will post pics soon.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

zyounas1 said:


> Hi everyone, i have got a jacobin and indian fantail pair, they have just layed. Does anyone know what the chicks would look like? Am soo excited. Please reply if you know anything about jacobin cross breeds. Will post pics soon.


I have a jacobin cock that lost his mate.. he was a bachelor for sometime.. then I moved in a silsian swallow.. well she was a she and love bloomed.. I thought well at least they are happy, and I have another pair of the swallows so I let them be.. she did lay eggs and I knew I should of replaced them with fakes as I had no intention on mix breeding pigeons.. then I had a weak moment and said..well lets see what happens.. I figure the young can stay here for their life time and that is fine.. so they had two babies..which look like neither of the breeds involved..sorry to say.. what they kind of look like is a saxon monk pigeon without the long muffs and a cowl lick on the back of the neck.. they did not get the hood like a jacobin.. the color is silver with a bit of red bars ,white and soft brown grey on the body.. this mix breeding pretty much solidified what I already knew.. it will cancel the uniqueness of both breeds and you just end up with non discript pigeons.. I do have to say.. one of the two babies was alot smaller..so she/he had to be hand fed at some point..and that one is my sweet baby..stills loves his momma when I go see her/him in the loft... so they are very special to me.


----------



## sport14692 (Jan 3, 2011)

I remember when I was raising fantails and Texas pioneers and they crossed bred. I was so pump to see what the little would look like but it never hatched and I sold my fantails soon after. It is very interesting to see what comes out and what color they will be especially cross breeds


----------



## zyounas1 (Jun 3, 2011)

Thanx for the reply guys. Iv never heard of anyone cross thesr two breeds before, do u reckon am the first one to do this?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

That cross eventually makes Indian/American Fantasies (I've heard them called both). They used Indian Fantails, Jacobins, and Saints. Your birds won't be as developed as these, but still.
http://www.pegasusloft.net/id15.htm


----------

